# 사진구경 잘했습나당



## RaeCone22

사진구경 잘했습나당. 제 피드도 한번 들러주세요.

I have an idea about what the sentences above mean, but I'd like to know the exact translation. I also had some questions in general.

From what I've gathered, and please correct me if I'm wrong, the "당" in "습나당" is supposed to be a more playful way to say "습나다"? Is this change more gender based or does everyone use this when texting? 

I've also noticed instead of using "요" at the end of a sentence, some people will type "여" instead. Are "당" and "여" considered Korean slang? Does it only change the tone of someone's sentence, or can it ever change the meaning of their sentence as well? And would you also use them when speaking to others in a playful manner or does this change only apply when texting?


----------



## mink-shin

RaeCone22 said:


> the "당" in "습*니*당" is supposed to be a more playful way to say "습*니*다"?


Your assumption is exactly right.



RaeCone22 said:


> Are "당" and "여" considered Korean slang?


Yes, hence they're not standard Korean expressions.



RaeCone22 said:


> Does it only change the tone of someone's sentence, or can it ever change the meaning of their sentence as well?


It *only* changes the tone.



RaeCone22 said:


> And would you also use them when speaking to others in a playful manner or does this change only apply when texting?


I would use them not only when texting but also when speaking.


----------



## sowhat59

Everything mink-shin said is correct. If I were to add one caution though, I would not use 당 /여 ending in speaking if you were speaking to a colleague or someone who you wouldn't call a friend. It can sound childish.


----------

